
DNA seen through the eyes of a coder (2002) - netgusto
http://ds9a.nl/amazing-dna/
======
dekhn
As a biologist who codes (and knows how both biology and computers work up and
down the stack from quantum to macro) I'd say this isn't really wrong, but
it's not right in a way that would be useful to coders. The analogies are a
stretch, at best, and one needs to appreciate we're dealing with 4.5 billion
years of technical debt.

